# Tisa



## Emily (Jan 5, 2006)

Timeshare Institute of South Africa

It looks like they would be the SA agency to contact with a complaint.  Would they be the agency for an American to contact? or would they only handle SA owner problems?

Thanks
Emily


----------



## BarCol (Jan 5, 2006)

Emily: TISA will (try) to handle any nationality's owners' issues with timeshares in SA

Hope this helps...


----------

